# First time pony owner



## kuelqhs (Jun 6, 2009)

Could someone tell me, who is Capain's Show-man? I just got a shetland and they were bragin on his sire about being some big name but I have no clue about him. My pony's name is Showmans Legancy 158152 any info would be just great.

Thanks


----------



## Karen S (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Morning,

Paul and Chris Wait of Wa-full farm were the breeders of this pony. Chris is at a horse show this weekend, but you can go to her website...wa-full farm.com and click on reference sires. Contact her monday after she gets back home and will be happy to talk with you about this pony. Very old bloodlines.

Karen


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes old but good bloodlines.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 6, 2009)

Devon and I co own a grandson of Captians Showman, he is out of Showmans Elegant Lady. I am sure i can find a photo of Captians Showman...

Captians Showman --


----------



## kuelqhs (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm fairly new to Shetlands myself but from what I have seen, Showman is a nice name to have in a pedigree. My mare is a granddaughter of his so I've done a bit of research on him, and was impressed with what I've found.


----------

